# Hello newbie here!



## biscuitbunny1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all, well im ang and after a agonising 12 months or so we have been told our only options
for a baby would be either adoption or donor sperm....so here i am!
We were under LWH, but at our last consultation our specialist said he was referrring us to liverpool royal.
Hubby has a chromazone, more x than y, they said i had mild PCOS, now we have been given the news we cant have our 
own child were sort of back to the beginning again. 


I suppose im asking what the hell to expect, im just gonna trawl through the posts and see what i can pick up
but any advice help, anything will be greatly appreciated.

thanks guys
ang xxx


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Hi.
We found ourselves in a similar situation to you after 6 years of investigations and treatments..and I am now pregnant having used donor eggs (3 attempts)...

Everyone is different in the way they deal with it, but I know i found it quite difficult to come to terms with the fact that I couldn't have my own 'genetic' kids...

That said, we read lots on the internet and in books and spoke to experts and got our heads round it...now I don't feel any different than if I had fallen pregnant naturally...although I probably do feel a lot luckier!!

Dont know if that helps...I would just say make sure you both keep talking to each other...any doubts/questions etc...it certainly bought us even closer

Best wishes
Alice xx


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

Come and find us on the "Anyone using donor sperm" thread - we don't bite!!

C x


----------

